# Beerfest 2005



## sosman (2/11/04)

BeerFest is on again next February. Still to be confirmed but we are hoping to repeat the *$500 cash* first prize and $1000 or more total prize money.

As far as I know this is the oldest running open comp in Australia and is organised by Melbourne Brewers. It is held at the Grand Ridge Brewery in Mirboo Nth (about 2 hours East of Melbourne).

Entry forms and further details can be found at:

melbourne brewers


----------



## wee stu (3/11/04)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is category 1 - PCL?

's OK I worked it out - Pale Continental Lager


----------



## Jovial_Monk (4/11/04)

a competition that gives cash prizes is interesting, but those categories look weird

Specialty/High Gravity? So, comparing Lambic to Barley Wine?

Dark Ales/Lagers-lagers and ales in one category? can they be High Gravity?


Will have a porter that should be in good shape by the time of that comp

Jovial Monk


----------



## Gout (4/11/04)

WOO HOO cant wait should be a great weekend
lots of brewers head up there for the weekend itself for thoes interested in a brew weekend away


----------



## jayse (4/11/04)

Gout said:


> WOO HOO cant wait should be a great weekend
> lots of brewers head up there for the weekend itself for thoes interested in a brew weekend away


 Love to be there myself for that day and see grand ridge a meet some vic brewers, i think they are one of the best micro's in all the land there at grand ridge.
Any adelaide guys wanna get a car load together? B) 

Jayse


----------



## Gout (4/11/04)

That would be great if you can pull it off jayse, give us AHB members a chance to meet, chew the fat, then have a beer or 9...or more


----------



## sosman (4/11/04)

Jovial_Monk said:


> a competition that gives cash prizes is interesting, but those categories look weird
> 
> Specialty/High Gravity? So, comparing Lambic to Barley Wine?
> 
> ...


 Like all comps - we have to make compromises. The comp has been going for yonks and is still quite popular - it doesn't have as many categories as the state comps so it means squeezing a few more in.

Look forward to tasting that porter at BeerFest.

Would be great to see a few crow eaters over here. You can generally just roll out a swag in the scout hall and have a shower in the footy club rooms. Otherwise try to book a room in one of the local hotels.


----------



## sosman (23/11/04)

I have it on good authority that the $500 cash prize has been confirmed.

Gentlemen, start your starters.


----------



## big d (23/11/04)

hi sos
hope you can keep the reminder of this comp going as i wouldnt mind entering a few brews to see how i fair.feed back would be most excellant.may cost me a bit in freight but hey who gives a .  

cheers
big d


----------



## sosman (23/11/04)

Well I already have dibs on the $500 but I am sure the other prizes will be worthwhile.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/11/04)

My comments on the categories was meant to be constructive, hope you didn't take them any other way, sos

Might enter a stubby of RIS as well, it will only be 18mo by then, but still

JM


----------



## sosman (3/12/04)

JM - if you want to offend me you will have to try harder than that.

I have updated the Beerfest page with collection points (all Victorian).

BTW don't get too excited about the $500 first prize - I am going to win that with my latest APA. I have it on good authority that there are quite a few other cool prizes, like 5 bags of Powells Malt - I will post the list of prizes and sponsors when I get the full list.

cheers


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/12/04)

Where can we find the rules and entry criteria, dont seem to be on the website?


----------



## sosman (3/12/04)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Where can we find the rules and entry criteria, dont seem to be on the website?


 Vlad the entry form says: 

_"Entries must be submitted to collection points by Tuesday 1st February. All beers will be judged in accordance with VICBREW Style Guidelines. the Judges decision is final and no correspondence will be entered into. No maximum number of entries per category but each entry must be a different sub-style. $5 entry fee per entry. Max. 1 entry per substyle"_

I believe them's the rules. If you didn't see that it is the PDF entry form on the page I listed.


----------



## big d (4/12/04)

hi sos
try as i might i couldnt open the pdf for the entry form.any other way of getting it?

cheers
big d


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/12/04)

ok.
collection points are a recent addition to the site, now I will do a search for Vicbrew guidelines, I love a bit of detective work.


----------



## Doc (4/12/04)

What size bottles do they want/need ? 375ml, 500ml, 750ml ?
Finally do they accept PET bottles (I'm asking because some comps don't).
I think I'll enter in the Wheat and Specialty styles.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sosman (4/12/04)

PET bottles are accepted, I would suggest 600ml minimum but will try to find out.

Vicbrew guidelines use the same styles as AABA I believe.

Don't sweat, unless you are used to some weird FNQ comp I am sure you won't crash into the rules.

Re the PDF - anyone else having trouble with this? I will create another one, I have no trouble opening it with a recent Acrobat reader.


----------



## big d (4/12/04)

ive adobe and it doesnt touch it sos.may have to go acrobat

cheers
big d


----------



## sosman (7/12/04)

Ok, all the sponsors and prizes are up on the beerfest webpage.

There is well over *$1,000* worth of prizes thanks to the generous contributions of the sponsors.

I have had quite a few enquiries from interstate (including NT, NSW and SA so far) - your entries are most definitely welcome.

Given the level of interest from some quarters - you might be able to put the squeeze on a local brewshop to sponsor a nominal prize for best beer from your state.


----------



## sosman (20/12/04)

The dates for Beerfest 2005 are *Feb 12 and 13*. Before I fixed it, the entry form was out by one day.

official beerfest page


----------



## sosman (31/12/04)

*Beerfest 2005* is nearly upon us. If you haven't brewed your *$500* entry yet then you had better get started.

Entries should be in to collection points by Feb 1.

Details and entry forms at Beerfest official web page


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (21/1/05)

Hi Everyone - as a newish newbie who was thinking of entering a comp for the first time I was wondering if someone could direct me to the Vic Guidelines which my brews should adhere to?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## JasonY (21/1/05)

Pyssedas, the link below is what you need (I think). You will need adobe acrobat to read it.

http://www.aaba.asn.au/guides/styles.pdf

jason


----------



## sosman (21/1/05)

Pyssedas Heavy Industrial said:


> Hi Everyone - as a newish newbie who was thinking of entering a comp for the first time I was wondering if someone could direct me to the Vic Guidelines which my brews should adhere to?


 The link Jason gave is correct. If you have any questions which category your beer fits into, get in touch (PM or email me).

cheers


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (22/1/05)

thanks muchly - better hop out to the shed to see what is there and acceptable for public consumption!


----------



## sosman (28/1/05)

Get your entries to collection points by Feb 1.


----------



## Asher (28/1/05)

Managed to scrape the bottom of the last two remaining kegs (been a brewing drought here over christmas... but back into it this weekend ) & mail off 2 entries.....

California Steam Beer - Which is judged as a Pale Ale!
GT Rice Lager - Specialty

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (28/1/05)

Well if the heat doesnt kill em I sent an APA and Munich Helles. Heres hoping for a decent score


----------



## mje1980 (28/1/05)

Beerfest is the first comp i have ever entered, and i brewed a nut brown ale. However, when i tasted it, with the guidelines in my hot little hand, it seemed more like a robust porter, so, after asking the wife a few questions ( who is bound to be impartial as she doesnt like the dark stuff!!!), i still entered it, but in the dark ale class as a robust porter!!. Not hoping for anything, just keen to get my beer judged/assessed/commented on by people in the know.


----------



## big d (28/1/05)

sent my one entry in.octoberfest.biggest fears....heat...distance.....and the friggin cost.postage from this far flung place is out there.  


big d B)


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (31/1/05)

Hi everyone - have to share my sadness with someone -following the news that the beer that the Pyssedas gang most wanted to enter "Big Black Bertha" [a Russian Imperial Stout" we only had left in stubbies - we tried to rebottle and regas some stubbies into long necks but they did not regas properly - it was the bestest beer we had ever made but now will never be tasted

lesser beers but still entered are "son of bertha" [made with the remenants of bertha's fermenter], bermingham bathwater, and one of the infamous chicken beers - actually not all that nice [which is more a beer problem than a chicken problem if that makes sense]

sigh


----------



## sosman (8/2/05)

Good work PyssedAs. Just remind me which category you entered the chicken beer.

Also did you use chook pellets for bittering?

BTW Last minute entries into BeerFest won't be accepted this year (unless extreme duress can be demonstrated) - the entry form clearly states Feb 1 as cutoff date. I'm sure it doesn't apply to anyone on here but just making sure.

cheers


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (9/2/05)

Forgive my memory on the precise category as i don't have the forms infront of me - but "speciality" or whichever phrase is most like that - being a judge in this category I expect would be an interesting task at the best of times


----------



## Asher (9/2/05)

Geez... I hope they get to mine before yours!!! :unsure: :lol:


----------



## sosman (9/2/05)

Pyssedas Heavy Industrial said:


> Forgive my memory on the precise category as i don't have the forms infront of me - but "speciality" or whichever phrase is most like that - being a judge in this category I expect would be an interesting task at the best of times


 There is always a queue to judge the high gravity.


----------



## Asher (14/2/05)

So....
Did anyone head out to the Grand Ridge on the weekend to check out the judging of beerfest 2005?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/2/05)

Be patient Asher, our prizes will be winging their way across the Nullabor as we speak.


----------



## Asher (14/2/05)

Obviously Vlad.... B) 
But prizes aside...... was wondering if it was a good show.


----------



## sosman (14/2/05)

It was a *cracker* of a show. If you ever get a chance, it is one of the most fun weekends going.

And the results can be found via:

http://melbournebrewers.org/wiki/BeerFest

Congratulations to Geoffrey Bryant for Best Beer of Show with a Belgian Dubbel.

I will update it with the aggregate prizes when I get a chance.

Thank you to everyone who participated, score sheets for club brewers will be distributed to the club and the remainder will be posted out in due course.


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/2/05)

Nice work Asher with the steam, right up there if not placed. The GT lager was always going to struggle being judged against a dubbel.

I note with horror, that instead of coming last, chicken beer came 4th last!


----------



## Robert the gluten free brewer (15/2/05)

Just to let you know that in the beerfest this year, there were 5 gluten free beers entered, brewed by Andrew, and me.

Andrew got the best score of 124 for his Gluten Free Wit which is quite esceptional. My best beer, the Raspberry Ale got 107 which I was vey pleased with.

Just goes to show that gluten free beer can be good, and will get better over time.

Cheers


----------



## JasonY (15/2/05)

Looks like my Munich Helles didn't fair so well  also looks like my APA has vanished! I hope they didn't judge it as the Helles !


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/2/05)

It does look pretty odd. If that was the helles I tasted that score seems weird to me.


----------

